# Land of Mine - TIFF 2015



## dimsum (11 Sep 2015)

While on leave in Toronto, I managed to get tickets for TIFF's first feature this year:  Land of Mine by Martin Zandvliet.  

The film is set in post-WWII Denmark, where Germans were used to clear coastal minefields.  Beautifully-shot; it makes you question some of the post-war actions by the Allied victors.

http://www.hitfix.com/awards-campaign/review-land-of-mine-brings-an-untold-horror-from-ww-ii-to-light

http://tiff.net/festivals/festival15/platform/land-of-mine


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Sep 2015)

I have to watch for that


----------



## dimsum (11 Sep 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have to watch for that



Not sure when it'll come out in normal theatres, but it plays on 12 Sep (Sat) at 1115 and 20 Sep at 1515 at the Bell Lightbox Cinema.  Well worth checking out if you have the time.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Sep 2015)

According to IMDB it's being released in Denmark on 3 Dec 2015.  Hopefully it won't be too long before it comes here too, looks very good.  Why can't films like Hyena Road or Passchendaele be quality like this.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Sep 2015)

Another excellent Danish WWII movie is Flame & Citron (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame_%26_Citron).


----------

